# I need help...



## Its me (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi,

Im new here and new to planted tanks; 
my setup is: 
-100x40x50 (52gl)
- 5x30W, all fluorescent tubes (Total=150W)
- 2x150W heaters
- Natural CO2 from Nutrafin (one bubble every 5 seconds)
- Fertilizer under the gravel

Well, the plants seem to be growing very slow and now they start to having holes on the leafs... (i have anubias and echinodorus mainly).

What do i need to buy to get plants doing fine ??

Thanks in advance


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to APC

Please the template as seen here when requesting help.

Thanks


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

most likely a potassium deficiency. What "fertalizer" is under the gravel? Would be easier to assess by doing what Gnatster suggested


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

This link will help ID nutrient deficiencys... http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_nutrient.htm

Welcome


----------



## Its me (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi,

So here i go:

1. 55 gallons
2. 5x30W
3. Sera Fil 1300
4. Sera depot + river gravel
5. Anubias, echinodorus and achorus
6. Angelfish and pleco
7. PH and KH of Sera
8. Once a week Prodac Iron
9. Yes
10.Weekly
11.September 2004
12.Leaves are starting to have holes on it 

PH - 6.8, KH - 4

Sorry about my spelling but im from Portugal, so english is not my native language.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I'm old and cannot remember what the questions 1 -12 are off the top of my head. I figure there may be other folks here too that don't remember so..

1. Tank water volume: 55 gallons
2. Tank lighting (type, watts per gallong, etc.): 5x30W
3. Tank filtration: Sera Fil 1300
4. Tank substrate: Sera depot + river gravel
5. Plants: Anubias, echinodorus and achorus
6. Fish: Angelfish and pleco
7. Test kits used (brand and type): PH and KH of Sera PH - 6.8, KH - 4 
8. Fertilization regimen (include products used): Once a week Prodac Iron
9. Do you CO2? Yes
10. Water change routine: Weekly
11. How long has the tank been set up? September 2004
12. Describe your question or problem in detail: Leaves are starting to have holes on it


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

If it were me I might try cutting back the light a little ....swords and anubias will do fine with two watts per gallon and this may help. Either that or start dosing KNO3 and maybe phosphates. Try to keep CO2 at around 30ppm. 
HTH


----------



## Its me (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi,

Thanks for all the help so far; only yesterday in chat i discovered the importance of all those chemicals. Tough they are really hard to get here, anyway i managed to get it by mail from a company 250km from here (yeah, i couldnt found any closer), so i will be folowing the nutrients program as soon as i get the stuff. 

Now i have another problem: algae is starting to grow on a leaf.. what can i do to prevent the growth ?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Well, untill you get your fertilizers and start adding them, I would just manually remove any noticable algae, and maybe do a water change afterwards.


----------



## Ricardo Vieira (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi 
Its me
I tink that you shold use SUBSTRAL in your aquarium it have all nutrientes, and don´t forget that plants need CLORO (I don´t now write in english) to.

Sorry i´m portugueses to :lol:


----------



## Its me (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi,

As you noticed Ricardo, the post is from Oct 28; the problems i had are gone now.. thanks to the chat gang and to massive reading in internet forums :lol: 

And btw.. everyone i know in Portugal that use the Substral/Hortilon stuff in combination with the massive change water program, have bad ass algae. So ill stick with Edward PPS program, im getting really nice results with it.

Best Regards


----------

